# Baker21 vs Audi A6 C6 Avant.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and I hope your well..............:wave:

So this detail sees me back out on the road visiting Tom who has since the last time I saw him he had been busy changing the motor's in his household but also making some improvements to his very nice garage he has...........:thumb:

For the regular readers, I was last at Tom's place detailing his Dad's Porsche 997 Turbo:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207806

Before that Tom owned a very nice VW Golf MK4 R32:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=201960

Tom has moved the Golf on and has recently purchased an Audi A6 C6 Avant in Milano Red. As always I agreed to complete and enhancement detail and arrived at Tom's with the Audi looking as follows:























































Loss of lacquer here:










Scratch:




























Can't say I have seen trim this bad before but non saveable:




























Swirling:


















































































So not looking too bad and just in some need of being brightened up..........:thumb:

*The Detail Process:*

The main aim of the day was to spend as much time on the paintwork as possible while ensuring the wheels were also taken care of, with that in mind I got cracking by removing the wheels one by one and getting them cleaned and sealed, so first one off and onto the RiMat:



















Pretty much straight away it was apparent that the wheels had been refurbed, there was a lot of overspary on the inner barrels of the wheels and the outer lips which are normally Diamond Cut or Polished had been filled here and then and painted over. Tom wasn't sure about keeping the wheels on the car but in the short term, having them easy to clean was key, so armed with Megs Wheel Brightener, AS Tardis, AG Wheel Brush and a Wheel Mitt I got cracking:










AS Tardis doing it's thing:










Iron-X was called into action:










On the front faces these where very clean so I used some Megs APC and a dooka Woolie Wheel Wash Mitt:










The wheel was then rinsed and dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










I decided to use some FK1000P on a UFO Applicator to seal the wheel:










With all the wheels completed and back on the car it was time for washing..........:detailer:










The car was washed using the Powercraft Pressure Washer, Megs Buckets with Grit Guards, Megs Hyper Wash and a dooka Woolie Wash Pad:










Rinsed first:










Then foamed with Elite Snow Foam and some Megs Hyper Wash:










While this dwelled I went around the car with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush attending to badges, window rubbers, petrol shut, etc:














































The car was then rinsed and re-foamed and then washed using the 2BM and a dooka Woolie Wash Pad:



















Another rinse then followed:










Next up I clayed the car using some Elite Fine Yellow Poly Clay and Megs Last Touch:










The paintwork was so rough and it felt like a lot of overspray on the front end:










I then applied some AS Tardis to the lower panels:










The final rinse was then followed by the car being dried with a Woolie Mamouth Drying Towel:



















I then taped up the Driver's Front Wing to gauge the condition and see what could be improved, I took some readings first however with the bonnet looking good:










The wing however was slightly different:










Moving down the side of the car things started to get worse:





































And back down again:



















The roof looking about right:










Tailgate a little less:










Fairly evident that the Driver's Side had seen some paint at some stage but back to the Driver's Front Wing and the defects looked as follows under the Brinkmann:




























Trying to find a combination that could be used as a single stage, using a 3M Yellow Polishing Pad and Megs 205 this showed some improvements but not as much as hoped, changing to using the Festool MPA9000 and this yielded something more respectable...........:buffer:

Was struggling to pick up the marks in the natural light and below I have polished the right hand side of the tape:










A little closer:




























Comparison to the non-polished side:



















50 / 50:










Showing some signs of improvement:



















Moving down the side of the car, the Milano Red seemed to come to life:










As many of the details I write-up on here will show, everyone else does the detailing and I just take the pics, however on this occasion Tom managed to prove I do get my hands dirty sometimes:





































After a fair few hours and into the early evening the Audi looked as follows:










I then foamed the car:










Rinsed:










Dried with an application of Megs Last Touch and a Woolie Mamouth Drying Towel:










The light was fading fast now as we move towards these dark winter evenings so the pictures slow down here but I sealed the car with two coats of FK1000P via a German Applicator:










This was followed by a Zaino Z8 Wipedown:










All windows were cleaned inside and out with some Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaning Cloths:










The front windscreen was treated to some Halfords Rain Repellent via an applicator pad:










Exhaust tips tidied up with some Autosol, Wirewool and a Microfibre Cloth - Before:










After:










Megs Hyper Dressing was applied to the arches and external trims:










AS Highstyle was then applied to the tyres via a paintbrush:










*The Results:*
















































































































































































































And a cheeky one of my motor in winter mode:










This detail highlighted to me a couple of things, one it's a flipping big motor and two it's getting dark early in the evenings now...........

An enjoyable day however and I think the final images show a marked improvement, hoping to see some good mods applied to this motor and also maybe get to re-visit to take a look at the Japanese beast sat in the garage............:driver:

Many thanks to Tom for his hospitality and also his brother for bringing around a lovely Dodge Viper to show us..........:car:

Think Tom was happy with the results but if not the cats liked it...........

Comments welcome as always........


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Excellent work there, great motor too :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks great Simon! I love the VAG reds, they come up stunning with a bit of machine work!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

very nice job matey :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work as always Simon.. :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work matey, big cars and you feel like you've had a proper work out by the end of the day.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one Baker. Did you find out which version of Highstyle you use?


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

excellent work Simon, what a lovely red and machine work made it aload lot better,well done!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very Nice Si, shocking refurb there and also loss of lacquer:doublesho good turnaround in difficult circumstances:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

dubber said:


> Excellent work there, great motor too :thumb:


Thanks, you referring to the A6 or the taxi in the background........:lol:



dooka said:


> Nice work as always Simon.. :thumb:


Cheers Rob, could have done with you on this one mate, mind you after doing that A6 last weekend you know how big these are..........:thumb:



Gleammachine said:


> Nice work matey, big cars and you feel like you've had a proper work out by the end of the day.


Cheers Rob and I am guessing you have done similar details, really tough day, light didn't help but a good gloss enhancement with some nice results........:buffer:

Envy you guys including Rob doing this day in day out as I know how much like hard work it is, I do enjoy my desk and CAD tube during the week...........:lol:

You watched that film yet?



ryand said:


> Nice one Baker. Did you find out which version of Highstyle you use?


No mate but I will check tomorrow as I am at dooka HQ and let you know.........:thumb:



SimonBash said:


> Very Nice Si, shocking refurb there and also loss of lacquer:doublesho good turnaround in difficult circumstances:thumb:


Shame about the wheels but I think the lips always go on these Speedlines, couldn't do anything with the lacquer and assume it must have been knocked off...........


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Epic effort as ever Mr Baker 

I'd love to come and give you a hand sometime if you're ever up this way, let me know...


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Epic effort as ever Mr Baker
> 
> I'd love to come and give you a hand sometime if you're ever up this way, let me know...


Lets keep in touch Russ and I am sure we can arrange something............


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Both the audi and the dub :thumb:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

outstanding work!!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great work Simon - as you say they are big beasts

Shame about the window trim - on my A4 bith the trim and the roof rails were tarnished by the dealership using TFR when courtey washing the car (pre-DW days )

I found a little Werkstat Prime Strong or Swissvax metal polish helped take the edge of the dullness/stains


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Great work Simon - as you say they are big beasts
> 
> Shame about the window trim - on my A4 bith the trim and the roof rails were tarnished by the dealership using TFR when courtey washing the car (pre-DW days )
> 
> I found a little Werkstat Prime Strong or Swissvax metal polish helped take the edge of the dullness/stains


I think your spot on mate with that mate, TFR of some description, tried to polish them up but no joy.........


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG Simon - You posting a detail in the Showroom - Shock horror call in the dogs :lol:

Nice work bud


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice crisp finish, working on mine to bring it up like that. Did you do anything with the missing lacquer as I have some missing too, must be an Audi thing!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good stuff as always mate

Big ol' bus too!


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

Baker21 said:


> I think your spot on mate with that mate, TFR of some description, tried to polish them up but no joy.........


best two things i've tried on those chrome trims is citrus bling done alright, and pb's pro polish 2. but never gave much improvement, but better than everything else i've tried so far.

i'm going to try a few things on the weekend now i'm thinking about it - if i find anything that works in my box of stuff i'll let you know


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

DiscoTD5 said:


> Nice crisp finish, working on mine to bring it up like that. Did you do anything with the missing lacquer as I have some missing too, must be an Audi thing!


Nah, nothing I could do with it mate 



Chris_Z4 said:


> Good stuff as always mate
> 
> Big ol' bus too!


Cheers Chris, like the avatar and username change 



tg1 said:


> best two things i've tried on those chrome trims is citrus bling done alright, and pb's pro polish 2. but never gave much improvement, but better than everything else i've tried so far.
> 
> i'm going to try a few things on the weekend now i'm thinking about it - if i find anything that works in my box of stuff i'll let you know


Much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Simon, great work :thumb: - proper shine on that & awesome enhancement.

Liking the 'Dooka Detailing' mandatory 'hand over mitt' photo. :thumb: You guys should trademark that. 

Nice cars those - if ever I need an estate, think I'll be looking over those.

Cheers
J

*EDIT* - are you over at Robs tomorrow did you say ? - may pass by briefly as need to go into MK


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

That`s one big red bus, I`m impressed :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Not sure if he is, haven't heard from him about it. Feel free to pop in anyway ..


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

dooka said:


> Not sure if he is, haven't heard from him about it. Feel free to pop in anyway ..


Cheers Rob - I'll buzz you up first


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

The_Bouncer said:


> Simon, great work :thumb: - proper shine on that & awesome enhancement.
> 
> Liking the 'Dooka Detailing' mandatory 'hand over mitt' photo. :thumb: You guys should trademark that.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's a classic shot now, good idea on the trademarking.........

As for tomorrow, I will be at dooka HQ from around 3pm onwards, hope to maybe see you there......:wave:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work as always..now looks very nice..


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Very very nice! Thats a big motor!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work, milano reds always come up so well


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

hey great work mate, as always!!!

did you manage do do anythig with silver trim? no jules?? she must be missing helpng ur details?


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

i had a bit more sucess than usual with zaino paint cleaner. giving an improvement, not not quite the results i want though but better than anything else i've tried.

worth waxing/sealing over them as it'll prevent it getting worse


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a amazing turnaround there, great credit to yourself, does not look like a easy task, but you smashed it.

Have a great week simon.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

kenny_boon said:


> hey great work mate, as always!!!
> 
> did you manage do do anythig with silver trim? no jules?? she must be missing helpng ur details?


Alright Kenny :wave:

Nothing I could do with the trim and I am confident Tom will replace them before long, flying solo now or with Rob and Chris at the moment......:thumb:



tg1 said:


> i had a bit more sucess than usual with zaino paint cleaner. giving an improvement, not not quite the results i want though but better than anything else i've tried.
> 
> worth waxing/sealing over them as it'll prevent it getting worse


Thanks for the PM and will make sure I try some of that next time.......



Trip tdi said:


> Thats a amazing turnaround there, great credit to yourself, does not look like a easy task, but you smashed it.
> 
> Have a great week simon.


It was a long day and a large motor but just about enough of an improvement for a day.......:detailer:

Have a great week yourself........:thumb:


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

just thought id check, mine has a few what looks like water marks but not too bad.

great work mate, look fwd to the next one :buffer:


----------



## kevepsi (Oct 1, 2010)

could you please tell me how long does AS Highstyle keep his shine on the tires?


----------



## kevepsi (Oct 1, 2010)

could you please tell me how long does AS Highstyle keep his shine on the tires?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

kevepsi said:


> could you please tell me how long does AS Highstyle keep his shine on the tires?


Like many tyre products it depends on the grade of rubber used for the tyre, some will hold the product better than others, for me I use this on a weekly basis on my own car but it can last for months, just depends on how glossy you like the look and also what weather conditions you have been driving in.......:driver:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent job there, the car looks stunning and very reflective, nice work.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

lovely job done there fair play


----------

